# Competitiveness and the Enneagram



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hmmmm. I'd say 4.5/5 but I can take a loss with honor and dignity rather than becoming a little spiteful bitch about it. I am especially competitive when someone who thinks they're "superior" and entitled to victory in some for or another, and enjoy knocking them down a few pegs in the process.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm changing my rating to 7/5 so I can be the most competitive person in this thread.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

E6 Sp/Sx (I think)

About 3/5. I used to be really competitive but being a sore loser and more than not always losing these days I avoid it.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Lotan said:


> I'm changing my rating to 7/5 so I can be the most competitive person in this thread.


Officially the best post of the thread. :laughing:


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

748 

Competitiveness: 4.5/5
I'm super-competitive, but not cut-throat about it.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Boss said:


> I would say that besides the id types (3/7/8), the other two competency types (5,1) tend to be quite competitive.
> I've always been very competitive. I've noticed that 4s and cp6s (esp. Sx first) also tend to have a strong competitive streak.
> 
> I am a 4.99/5 XD on that scale, as I don't turn every trivial thing into a competition (unless I am joking). But, when it comes to goals that matter, I am relentlessly competitive.


Bring it on baby, prove to me who's the Boss!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Lotan said:


> I'm changing my rating to 7/5 so I can be the most competitive person in this thread.


Frack, can't accept someone thought of this before I did XD


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

8w7 sx/sp.

i used to think i was competitive but then i realized i just wanted to get what i wanted as soon as physically possible. that might make it look like i'm competitive at times, but only so. i tend to eliminate competition rather than participating in it.

as far as exam scores etc go, i've flunked and excelled and none of it means anything to me beyond ticking another box toward graduation.

so, i'd say i'm unusually low on competitiveness. 0/5 as it goes on this thread. you would have an impossible time getting me to do something just to set myself in relation to some standard or another.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't like loosing. That's pretty much all. Especially if it's over something to do with quick thinking/wit/strategy, like games or debate.

Otherwise I just want to be the best I can at what I do and don't give a crap about others.

Play poker with me and my competitiveness will be 5/5, challenge me to a competition and if I'm interested it would be the same, for the rest of life it's more like a 1/5 with a "do what you want and leave me alone" to those who want me to match their standards. When I but in extra effort it's not to beat others, it's for my benefit.

9w8>7w8>Meh So/Sx


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

It's weird because to me, it's definitely less about the feeling of losing as it is about a feeling of just being utterly suck. I don't care if I lose or not really if it means I still performed better than what I expected of myself. I mostly compete with myself than with others but of course, the performance of others can be a motivation because then I got something to compare myself with. So let's say that in a hypothetical scenario people on average score 60 points on something with a maximum of 100 points, then I'm not going to score 60 points, I'm going to at least score 65 although 80 is ideal and anything above 80 just proves I'm fucking awesome. 

If I don't I just get really disappointed with myself and I start thinking I suck.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

zerocrossing said:


> 748
> 
> Competitiveness: 4.5/5
> I'm super-competitive, but not cut-throat about it.


Clarification: 
I'm super-competitive in competitions. I'm also super-competitive against myself. But in day-to-day life, I could normally care less about getting ahead of other people.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

6w7 - 4w5 - 9w1 ??/sx 

Not that competitive...perhaps a 2 or 3 out of 5. The only case I can think of being competitive is when I play a game and get really into it. I do get angry if I lose all the time. I don't want to be the worst either. Hmm, maybe that's a 3/5 then. 

Outside of that...really, I just try my best and try not to be the worst. _That_ would be upsetting. It's okay if I'm not the best, but if I'm decent enough I'm happy.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@MBTI Enthusiast
2/5
I'm much too lazy to be competitive most of the time, but I can be if there is a significant reward for winning.
PS: I'm a 7w6>1w9>3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Im pretty competitive, I like the rush of winning. When I sense im losing, I tend to give up anyway. I don't like taking part in competitions where everybody is good at what they do that is something personal, say for instance, its kind of frustrating watching talent competitions where everyone is great at their craft and put against others who are brilliant, I see little point in that kind of competition, it just comes down to personal taste and isn't really fair in a way. Sports though, other intellectual games etc I enjoy whipping people's asses at, lol.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I would say it's most strongly correlated to id/assertive types in general, and Sx instinct.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

478, I'm not super all up in your face competitive, but I can sometimes take losing the wrong way. I hit my cousin in the stomach for beating me at tug-of-war, and even once yelled at my sister for losing on my team in soccer and mario party (that was sad actually). So yeah pretty competitive.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

378, I am extremely competitive. I would give myself a 5/5, but even up to 6/5. Not coming in first place is the worst thing in the world to me. Coming in second is even worse, I would rather come in 3rd or last. Second place is the first person to lose. On teams I've been known to get really angry and aggressive with people who I worry might cause us to lose. I wouldn't even let my younger siblings or cousins win in a game because I can't stand to lose.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

mpobrien said:


> 378, I am extremely competitive. I would give myself a 5/5, but even up to 6/5. Not coming in first place is the worst thing in the world to me. Coming in second is even worse, I would rather come in 3rd or last. Second place is the first person to lose. On teams I've been known to get really angry and aggressive with people who I worry might cause us to lose. I wouldn't even let my younger siblings or cousins win in a game because I can't stand to lose.


*Ouch* poor blighters!


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> *Ouch* poor blighters!


I let them win sometimes..! We have a rule among us that I always win by default so even if I actually lose I've still won. They take my competitiveness in good spirits... I hope.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

mpobrien said:


> We have a rule among us that I always win by default so even if I actually lose I've still won.



i'm interested in how you explain this away in your mind. you always win by default? not putting in any effort, even if you lose you still win. so where no effort is put into the thing, no effort is needed for winning. that makes for an empty ''win'', a fake win. how can you be proud of that? don't you know in your mind that it's all fake? i mean people who win by cheating have more claim for the win than this, at least they are good at manipulating the situation to their advantage in some undetectable way or another, and they have the guts to opt out of artificial standards. when you ''win'' like this you are good at nothing. how can you even get a sense of your own real abilities if you won't let others put in their full effort?

there are a 7 billion people on this planet. there is no ''number one''. there is no first place. it's all a big illusion. in some corner of the world there's always someone better at something than you are. that's the reality. your paper standards are worthless. and gold medals are only worth their weight, period. it's all a grand illusion.

i find the whole thing completely ridiculous. people who want to win for winning's sake alone, pathetic. people who pump themselves up on running 100 m a fraction of a second faster than some other guy, plain ridiculous. that's a very definition of ridiculous actually. all the olympic gold recipients are still incapable of outrunning a gray wolf, for example. so when chased by a gray wolf you'll all still be dead on that standard alone. so not impressed. a person who could outrun a wolf, that would be impressive. that would be something to be proud of.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

meridannight said:


> i'm interested in how you explain this away in your mind. you always win by default? not putting in any effort, even if you lose you still win. so where no effort is put into the thing, no effort is needed for winning. that makes for an empty ''win'', a fake win. how can you be proud of that? don't you know in your mind that it's all fake? i mean people who win by cheating have more claim for the win than this, at least they are good at manipulating the situation to their advantage in some undetectable way or another, and they have the guts to opt out of artificial standards. when you ''win'' like this you are good at nothing. how can you even get a sense of your own real abilities if you won't let others put in their full effort?


Oh, well tell me how you really feel.

The idea that "I always win by default" is something that I share with my younger cousins, most of whom are ages 9-14. It's a joke. I know I don't actually win by default. I never said I don't put in any effort, but honestly if I win or lose at Scrabble it's not really something I'll be proud of at all. I guess you didn't read my first post, but if I'm playing games with kids I don't really care win or lose. I don't get a sense of my own real abilities by playing Cranium with children. The "winning by default" is a joke. Sorry I didn't clarify earlier.



> there are a 7 billion people on this planet. there is no ''number one''. there is no first place. it's all a big illusion. in some corner of the world there's always someone better at something than you are. that's the reality. your paper standards are worthless. and gold medals are only worth their weight, period. it's all a grand illusion.


I don't care how many people there are on the planet. 7 billion or 4 individuals. I will still strive to be the best. If you don't strive to be the best at what you're doing why would you even try at all? Even if you don't agree with the idea of "number one" would you still agree that everyone should try their best at whatever they do? If you're not doing your absolute best and working hard all the time at everything you do, why do it at all? You have one life, and I think everyone should want to be the best they can be. Whether it's the best parent, the best friend, the best worker, the best lover, etc. Just be the best for you.



> i find the whole thing completely ridiculous. people who want to win for winning's sake alone, pathetic. people who pump themselves up on running 100 m a fraction of a second faster than some other guy, plain ridiculous. that's a very definition of ridiculous actually. all the olympic gold recipients are still incapable of outrunning a gray wolf, for example. so when chased by a gray wolf you'll all still be dead on that standard alone. so not impressed. a person who could outrun a wolf, that would be impressive. that would be something to be proud of.


How often is someone going to be chased by a grey wolf? Maybe that can be a new olympic event. If that's what you find impressive then perhaps you should go out and live in the forest with the grey wolves then. Then you could live up to the standards of competition that you hold and impress the whole world. I'm not sure if you meant to be offensive, but you were. 

Some people feel the call to be competitive, to do their best and to win. I guess others can't hear it over the Call of the Wild.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

well, i don't have a camera trained on you. i have no idea how serious or not you're being.



mpobrien said:


> If you don't strive to be the best at what you're doing why would you even try at all?


to get what it is i want. that is mostly the only reason i do anything. 



> Even if you don't agree with the idea of "number one" would you still agree that everyone should try their best at whatever they do?


no. i simply don't care if people do their best. same goes for me. as long as i get what i want, who cares where my ranking is at. 



> If that's what you find impressive then perhaps you should go out and live in the forest with the grey wolves then. Then you could live up to the standards of competition that you hold and impress the whole world. I'm not sure if you meant to be offensive, but you were.


i find it impressive because that would actually be an achievement. whether we're talking about a gray wolf, a doberman pinscher, or something analogous and even more common-occurring instead, doesn't matter. but outrunning another human being by 0.02 seconds? seriously? that's an achievement to award people for? 0.02 seconds isn't even detectable where most human life is concerned. the olympic records are gonna hit a wall soon, they can't keep escalating this thing for long. or are we gonna move the significant numbers down a few more decimal points? just as long as we retain this illusion of someone beating another to some finish line.


don't take this personally. it's just an opinion. most people are impressed with ''i-came-in-number-one-at-this-and-that''. i meant to be honest and that's what i was. what's the point of giving my opinion if it isn't totally honest? you could turn my take on this equally around on me. i'm egocentric, rarely seeing past the point of self-interest. i don't care about ''improving'' myself, or doing/being ''better''.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

meridannight said:


> well, i don't have a camera trained on you. i have no idea how serious or not you're being.


Sorry, I should have stated that I was joking in my original post.



> to get what it is i want. that is mostly the only reason i do anything.
> 
> no. i simply don't care if people do their best. same goes for me. as long as i get what i want, who cares where my ranking is at.


If you wanted to win something, then I'm sure you would care where your ranking is. A lot of things in life that you may end up wanting depend on a competition to get it. Competing is a natural part of life.



> i find it impressive because that would actually be an achievement. whether we're talking about a gray wolf, a doberman pinscher, or something analogous and even more common-occurring instead, doesn't matter. but outrunning another human being by 0.02 seconds? seriously? that's an achievement to award people for? 0.02 seconds isn't even detectable where most human life is concerned. the olympic records are gonna hit a wall soon, they can't keep escalating this thing for long. or are we gonna move the significant numbers down a few more decimal points? just as long as we retain this illusion of someone beating another to some finish line.


I believe the idea behind it is pushing human limits to it's furthest. Maybe one day people will be pitted against wild animals. We can do diving contests and swimming races against dolphins, pole vault and high jumps against kangaroos, races against cheetahs...it'll be great. I doubt that will ever happen, but who knows. 



> don't take this personally. it's just an opinion. most people are impressed with ''i-came-in-number-one-at-this-and-that''. i meant to be honest and that's what i was. what's the point of giving my opinion if it isn't totally honest? you could turn my take on this equally around on me. i'm egocentric, rarely seeing past the point of self-interest. i don't care about ''improving'' myself, or doing/being ''better''.


I know it's just your opinion, and I know you were being honest. But there are more...tactful ways to express your opinion that won't offend any other people. And then there's also the fact that your post didn't add anything to the actual thread topic, it only attacked my post. I mean it's my opinion that if one doesn't care about winning they're a loser, but that's my honest opinion so it's not offensive. Don't take that personally.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

mpobrien said:


> But there are more...tactful ways to express your opinion that won't offend any other people.


i suppose i still struck you as a tactful person with my posts above.



> And then there's also the fact that your post didn't add anything to the actual thread topic, it only attacked my post.


i didn't attack. you spiked my interest on how you explained that away as a win. then you said that was a joke so i guess that's the end of that. you perceive it as an attack because my stance towards it is negative. negative opinion alone does not constitute an attack. it might not come across as easily over the internet, but it wasn't an attack.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

3w4 sp/so. Going by 6w7 and 8w9 fixes at the moment.

I think I'm around 4/5 competitive. If we're doing an activity I like, you can sure as hell bet that I'll be 110% competitive, I become obsessed with winning and if I somehow lose, I won't take it well at all. I just think I have to be the best at everything I'm good at, even if it's not technically a competition. And then I have to keep beating my own records.

But there are some things where I'm 0% competitive just because I know I'm shitty at them and I find them too boring to improve myself. Such as sports, it gets a lot of people's adrenaline moving but since I suck I'm not going to put much effort or care if I lose.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

INTJ 3W4 Overcompetitive 

Better than you in every ways.


----------

